# Weight of Kids



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I'm curious about how big most folks see their kids getting at various points in their life, since I don't know many people who have goats. The boer kids got weighed today, so I decided to start this thread up.

Sugar was born Feb 10th and weighs 20 pounds today. 
Spice was born Feb 10th and weighs 18 pounds.
Belle was two weeks premature, born Feb 25th and weighs 8 pounds! 
How big are your kids getting?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much did they weigh when they were born?


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Not sure. I didn't have them until they were three days old. I think they were about Belle's size currently when I picked them up.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not an easy question to answer or track. A doe who has triplets might have 3 5lbs babies. While a doe having a single could have a 12-15 lbs baby. When you have the potential for such variance at birth, a kids weight is kinda moot. As long as they are growing well, I dont even try to track it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I used to keep really close track for fun. I think if a boer can gain half a pound a day it's doing alright but .75 pounds a day is awesome. Mine were normally .60 pounds a day. The only one that didn't gain as fast was my smallest of triplets. But she has since caught up and had her first kids this year.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just have one kid so far this year, alpine bottle baby, he's 9 days old and 14lbs 3oz tonight, birth weight was 7lbs 10oz.

Last years Boer kids were 30 and 33lbs by 28 days. Birth weights were 9 & 11lbs.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Last years Boer kids were 30 and 33lbs by 28 days. Birth weights were 9 & 11lbs.


Wow! Your boer kids are little hams compared to the ones I'm fostering!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Dam raised twins grow really fast compared to bottle babies or triplets +. They all catch up in the end. I just look for consistent gains


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Like everyone has said, it all depends! One single doeling of ours is gaining .8lbs, but her single half sister is only gaining about .7lbs. The triplets are gaining less then those two, but that is to be expected. The twins are right in the middle at .6lbs.

I find twins to be the perfect balance as triplets grow a bit slower and singles are basically chubby monsters.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I expected it to depend on the kids and such, I was just wondering how everyone's kids were growing.


----------



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Our boer triplets were born on March 7. Weighing 7,8,9 lbs. today they weigh 13,14,15. So that's about 6 lbs each in 13 days.


----------

